# البوم صور الملاك رافائيل مفرح القلوب



## مورا مارون (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*البوم صور الملاك رافائيل مفرح القلوب

*












*[FONT=&quot]أنا رافائيل الملاك، أحد السبعة الواقفين أمام الرب*​​ 






















































*
ايقونة الثلاثة ملائكة :*

*الملاك رافائيل       الملاك ميخائيل     الملاك جبرائيل*​



*لمجده تعالى​*​[/FONT]


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جدا يا قمر

تسلم ايدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جمال جدا 
شكرا على الصور يا مورا
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*حلوين جدا*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*صور حلوه وجديده

ميرسي مورا​*


----------



## النهيسى (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جداا
  جميله جدا
سلام المسيح


----------



## vetaa (7 أبريل 2011)

*بركته معانا دايمــــــــــا
شكرا جدا على الصور الجميله دى 
*


----------



## marcelino (8 أبريل 2011)

*صور حلوة جدا
*​


----------



## ash_angel (13 أبريل 2011)

السلام لك يارؤفائيل يامفرح القلب الوديع الصالح الذى تفسير اسمه شفاء الله


----------



## ash_angel (13 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يبارك حياتك +++++++


----------



## kalimooo (15 أبريل 2011)

جميل يا مورا

كتير حلوين

الرب يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (28 أبريل 2011)

ويباركك


----------

